# Anyone recognize this lump/bump?



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

We found this lump on bentleys face around a week and a half ago. I was waiting to see if it would go away on its own as it has pimple like qualities but it's not going away so I am going to schedule a vet visit. If anyone has seen anything like this please share

Sorry for the weird pic it was hard to get him to sit still


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Have not experienced any bumps like that. Is it hard or tender to the touch? Is it changing at all or staying the same as when you first saw it? I wonder if you do some warm soaks with epsom salts if it might help heal it.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Do you think it could be a bite? Ellie has had some odd lumps and bumps over the last few months and most of the time a few Benadryl makes it better. The only other thing I wonder about is an ingrown whisker because of the location.


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

My boy had one that looked like that, We ad it checked out and it turned out to be a wart, the vet told us not to worry unless it changes in color and size. He had it from the time he was 6 until his passing at 13, never changed and we had no effects from it. 

That being said have your vet look at it to confirm it.

Dave aka Vizsladad


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My dogs have had lumps and bumps over the years. The way they go through cover in the field, I'm surprised they don't have more. I keep an eye on them. Anything that does not go away on its on, or gets larger gets checked out. Lucy has a small bump on her side, Its about the 1/4 of the size of a pencil eraser. Its been there longer than I'm comfortable with. She will have it removed and sent to the lab Dec 5th.


----------

